# Basic to extreme



## 06jettagli2.0TFSI (Jun 25, 2012)

I own a 20062006 jetta gli 2.0t FSI with a DSG trans, my ambitions are to get the car to about 500500 whp, any suggestions on the best way to achieve this. I know this will not be an easy task. I've already checked into intercoolers, Turbo back exhaust, ecu chips, sway bars, coilovers, cold air intakes, and plenty more. Suggestions with brand specifics would be extreneley helpful. Money is not an option.


----------



## BlackZach (Nov 4, 2007)

you need go to the mk5 threads and the the FSI threads but if your looking a 500bhp then you just need do a bit more research


----------



## anotherslammeddub (Nov 22, 2007)

if you mean 500 then a big turbo, big pump, big injectors and a big fmic should see you in the ballpark..mapping is vital..

if you actually mean what you typed, then strap a saturn 5 rockt to your roofrack!


----------



## new2FWD (Mar 24, 2012)

lol money is not an option?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

new2FWD said:


> lol money is not an option?


 i lol'd at that too... smh.


----------



## tehlub (Apr 24, 2007)

seems legit.


----------



## hanzy (Mar 31, 2012)

Why do you have a jetta?


----------



## Castaño86 (Aug 3, 2012)

buy my gti so i can upgrade to golf r


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

:laugh: this is extreme


----------



## Mk4VRSex (Jun 18, 2011)

At least he researched swaybars, still don't know if that will net 500500 hp tho


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

Mk4VRSex said:


> At least he researched swaybars, still don't know if that will net 500500 hp tho


 lol :banghead:


----------

